# Possible rules decision on long putters soon



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Article by Rex Hoggard:



> ST. SIMONS ISLAND, Ga. – Late Monday U.S. Golf Association executive director Mike Davis confirmed to “GTC” that an announcement regarding long putters and the anchoring of clubs would be made before the end of the year but hours earlier he seemed to suggest to the PGA Tour Policy Board a final decision has not been made.
> 
> “(Davis) made a big presentation. It was informative,” said Davis Love III, one of four player directors on the Policy Board who attended Monday’s meeting.
> 
> ...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

So far, every commentator I've heard has expressed the opinion that anchoring will be banned on the PGA Tour. All we can do is wait, but I wonder how the rule will be applied to the general population like us. My regular playing partner uses an extension gadget to make his regular putter into a belly putter. I don't think he is any better with it, so it probably wouldn't matter to him if he had to take the extension out.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> So far, every commentator I've heard has expressed the opinion that anchoring will be banned on the PGA Tour. All we can do is wait, but I wonder how the rule will be applied to the general population like us. My regular playing partner uses an extension gadget to make his regular putter into a belly putter. I don't think he is any better with it, so it probably wouldn't matter to him if he had to take the extension out.


The thing is that the PGA and the rest of the world play with the same rule book. I'd be surprised if they made it a condition of the competition so that organizations can ban or not as they wish. Club design rules have always been a universal part of the rules, consistent across the board. Only the time or date for implementation has sometimes been different between the Tour and amateur players.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Only the time or date for implementation has sometimes been different between the Tour and amateur players.


That's what I suspect will happen in this case too, just like the square grooves ruling. The only thing here is, a really serious young golfer would be inclined to drop any idea of using the longer putters, not wishing to ever change in the future.

The definition of anchoring will be interesting too. Sticking the club in your belly or holding it with one hand on your sternum are more traditional ways to anchor. What about the guys who have a slightly longer putter and brace it against their leading arm by holding it around the shaft to anchor it to the arm?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> That's what I suspect will happen in this case too, just like the square grooves ruling. The only thing here is, a really serious young golfer would be inclined to drop any idea of using the longer putters, not wishing to ever change in the future.
> 
> The definition of anchoring will be interesting too. Sticking the club in your belly or holding it with one hand on your sternum are more traditional ways to anchor. *What about the guys who have a slightly longer putter and brace it against their leading arm by holding it around the shaft to anchor it to the arm?*


Good question. I don't see that as anchoring, since the player is still making a stroke with the club, not pivoting it around an anchor point. But I don't know how the rules guys will view it.


----------



## Get Under Par (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope they do ban them, I personally don't like them. I have tried them before but it's not the way the game should be played. I mean, If you want to use one out with your buddies, thats fine; just remember that you'll look rediculous. (sorry if I offended anyone who uses one)


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been off the forum for awhile and haven't been following golf so what prompted the possible rule change on long putters or anchor points? Good to hear from you Rick.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I've been off the forum for awhile and haven't been following golf so what prompted the possible rule change on long putters or anchor points? Good to hear from you Rick.


It's been under quiet discussion by the ruling bodies for some time. There is concern that players are diverging from the way that the club is intended to be swung, and simplifying the game. I realize that sounds rather lame, but it's all part and parcel of trying to keep the traditions alive and keep the game looking like golf. Equipment and technology changes have made such deep inroads already that the defenders of the game have been accused of letting things like the ball and the driver get out of hand, so I guess that this is just a way of trying to do the job without actually attacking the club so much as addressing the way that the stroke is being made. 

I confess that I have disliked the long putter since the first time I saw a pro player use one on a broadcast many years ago. I don't think that the club should pivoted around an anchor point, it should be swung freely. I think that this is the main concern of the ruling bodies too.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Never gave it much thought until this post, should be interesting to hear from the USGA and R&A. I'll ponder this and see if I can find pro's and cons. Right now it just apples and ornges to me.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't say this would work for everyone, but I find it easier to keep my stroke in line with the big muscles by using a heavier putter. Playing the ball from the middle of my stance instead of nearer the left heel also lets me see the triangle at my wrists and maintain it better. Also, playing the club from the middle of my stance keeps the club lower to the ground on the backswing and through swing. I don't see the ball hop as much off the putter face with my stroke from the middle of my stance.

Using techniques like this, none of which are my original ideas, I found it simple not to feel the need for an anchored putter. I hope all the pros who use them find a really comfortable solution to maintain their games if the long putters are banned. I would hate to find the ban kept someone from being able to make a living after working so hard to rise to the level of a touring professional, but I think the ban will be for the long term good of the game.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I can't say this would work for everyone, but I find it easier to keep my stroke in line with the big muscles by using a heavier putter. Playing the ball from the middle of my stance instead of nearer the left heel also lets me see the triangle at my wrists and maintain it better. Also, playing the club from the middle of my stance keeps the club lower to the ground on the backswing and through swing. I don't see the ball hop as much off the putter face with my stroke from the middle of my stance.
> 
> Using techniques like this, none of which are my original ideas, I found it simple not to feel the need for an anchored putter. I hope all the pros who use them find a really comfortable solution to maintain their games if the long putters are banned. I would hate to find the ban kept someone from being able to make a living after working so hard to rise to the level of a touring professional, but I think the ban will be for the long term good of the game.


I kind of agree with you but is there that much of a difference and really how many on the PGA and LPGA use the long putter? I don't know and does VJ sighn (sic) use the long putter.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I kind of agree with you but is there that much of a difference and really how many on the PGA and LPGA use the long putter? I don't know and does VJ sighn (sic) use the long putter.


Vijay changes putters like most people change underwear. And yes, the use of either broomstick or belly putters is on the rise.


----------

